# Hazards to watch out for in Colorado?



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We will be in Colorado for a couple weeks (about 90 minutes southwest of Colorado Springs) and we wanted to see if anyone has any advice on potential hazards for our V.

My grandparents have some property out there and they say there are snakes but in the dozen times I have been there, I have yet to see anything more than a small garden snake. I think there are rattlers and possibly bull snakes.

But is there any kinds of odd plant life that might cause a risk? I remember a while back reading about some sort of plant that if inhaled can cause nose problems.

Any sort of snake bite vaccine I should be carrying? Im never really been worried about a snake bite but I feel like a bite on 55lb Berkeley would be much more serious than a 200lb me. 

Any advice on the area would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have been told there are lots of mountain lions in Colorado. We hope to make a trip there soon too! 

We carry Benadryl in case of a bite, bear spray for big wild animals, and our dogs are rattle snake trained and have the vaccine. Have a great trip!! Should be a blast!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

main hazard here in UK, especially for us that work our V's, is the dreaded barbed wire....I hate the stuff!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The plant you're thinking of is a foxtail or cheatgrass. Looks like they are in some parts of Colorado. RBD has a blog post or two on them. 

The only hazards I can think of from conversations with friends from there are coyotes and lightening storms. I guess the higher elevation makes the latter more dangerous, at least to your electronics. 

I can't think of any active members living in Colorado. Might be worth finding a vet in the area you'll be staying with and asking them this question. It would be good to have some numbers and addresses in case of an emergency anyway.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/five-plants-that-can-seriously-injure_27.html

Fox tail season is passing in another month or so here in Northern California. My two only go out with their OutFox field guards on when the fields have them in them.

This is a link to my friend Ken who sells them. The handsome dog in the picture is Bailey (my boy).

http://www.huntindawg.com/dog-training-equipment/safety-gear/outfox-field-guard.html

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rod, I think those would also work well for keeping seeds out of the dogs eyes.


----------

